# Die Raidgilde Eternity stellt sich vor



## DrPayne (7. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed user Mitglieder und Besucher.

Hiermit möchte ich meine Gilde " Eternity " vorstellen. (www.malorne-eternity.de.tl)
Wir spielen auf dem Server Malorne EU.
wir haben ein eigenes Forum und auch HP mit "ständig" aktuellen News über den Raidfortschritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erst Heute haben wir den General Vezaxx im 10er gelegt und das nur zu 9.^^ scheiß Disconnects..
Im 25er sind wir leider noch nicht soweit, das es uns auch erst seit ca. 5-6 Wochen gibt haben wir einiges nachzuholen...

wir und besonders ich würden uns freuen wenn ihr euch einfach mal die Homepage anschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vielleicht hier im Forum ein kurzes Feedback hinterlasst, oder euch falls ihr Server angehörige seit und Interesse habt natürlich auch gerne im Forum mal bewirbt..

ansonsten..hoffe ich nicht das wieder sowas kommt wie "nicht schonwieder ne Raidgilde" ^^..

www.malorne-eternity.de.tl 

Ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg DrPayne


----------



## DrPayne (12. September 2009)

*push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt Neuigkeiten
Danke fürs lesen


----------

